# Solved: HP Ink



## Peoria (Jul 29, 2007)

Has anyone heard of (or used) an Ink Supplier named *HP INK DEALERS* out of San Diego. They advertise HP 901 XL ink @ $23.95 w/free shipping, vs most suppliers which is around $32.00, 
appreciate any input..Thanx J.R.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

http://www.inksell.com/

Above is link to where I've been buying HP, Canon & Epson cartridges. Your 901XL reman is on sale for $20.95 with free shipping. I've done business with these people for several years (they are local for me) and they have always stood behind their products when I had problems with a reman cartridge.


----------



## Peoria (Jul 29, 2007)

According to *"HP INK*" they sell the Original vs remanf., that's why I was wondering if anyone has used this company


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Peoria said:


> According to *"HP INK*" they sell the Original vs remanf., that's why I was wondering if anyone has used this company


Doing a search on web the prices for reman run $18-25 and new all in excess of $30. If these people are selling original/new HP cartridges at the price you state, I would be suspect. By the same token, if I had $23 to spare I might give it a shot. Google the company site and see if any complaints pop up.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Wino said:


> http://www.inksell.com/
> 
> Above is link to where I've been buying HP, Canon & Epson cartridges. Your 901XL reman is on sale for $20.95 with free shipping. I've done business with these people for several years (they are local for me) and they have always stood behind their products when I had problems with a reman cartridge.


....that link Wino, I've sent it to my sister. She just asked me the same question, last Monday, and since I've never used these type of services, I was at a loss for what to recommend to her!:up:


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

paisanol69 said:


> ....that link Wino, I've sent it to my sister. She just asked me the same question, last Monday, and since I've never used these type of services, I was at a loss for what to recommend to her!:up:


I've split my business with them for some time using abacus private store (link below) as they were very competitive and usually less expensive than anyone else. I did have problems with several of their reman cartridges and they replaced with no problem, but their pricing has since gone thru the roof and I'm back to inksell exclusively.

http://private.abacus24-7.com/

However, I did do some checking on the net regarding OP's link hpink.com and could find nothing really bad about them. One complaint found was they lack of responding and not answering their phones. They do profess to be selling HP OEM cartridges and at really low ball prices vs. everywhere else I check for OEM. Their pricing for OEM HP 564XL (one of my printers cartridges) is on par price wise with reman from inksell. I've had problems with reman on several of my HP's in that you can no longer track ink levels if using reman, which normally isn't a problem UNLESS your printer has print heads fed by cartridges rather than printing directly. I've had to replace several print heads on one machine and at $35 a pop, not one of my favorites ways to spend money.


----------



## Peoria (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanx WINO for the feedback, Ima thinkin next time I order I will try HPID, if anyone else has any input feel free to let us know...J.R.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Peoria said:


> Thanx WINO for the feedback, Ima thinkin next time I order I will try HPID, if anyone else has any input feel free to let us know...J.R.


I'm kinda thinkin' like you and will probably order from them to see how it goes. I'll keep you posted and ask you do the same. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Just ordered a full set of HP 564 XL cartridges (5) from http://www.hpinkdealers.com/. We shall see how it goes. Was a little hesitant because they admit that some cartridges may be beyond their expiration date and you only have 10 days to return them. You do have 365 days for exchange if unopened. Once opened your options become limited. This could turn into an expensive lesson.


----------



## Peoria (Jul 29, 2007)

Waiting to see if you are satisfied with your order..my ink is at about at 50% so I will need to order soon also...Thanx for the feedback...J.R.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Received my set of (5) 564XL cartridges today. They look like legit HP and expiration dates on (4) is 12/2011 and (1) 11/2011. So far, so good. I will not install any of them until needed, which on the black should be pretty soon. These guys were about $30-40 less expensive than I found anywhere for OEM set. Others in the same area were remanf.


----------



## Peoria (Jul 29, 2007)

Wino..thanx for the info..I ordered from them yesterday ...by the way where did you get the info on their return policy?...J.R.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

On their home page (order page), scroll all the way to bottom and there is a link to 'Refund Policies'.


----------



## Peoria (Jul 29, 2007)

I placed an order on the 17th, eight days later and I still have not received anything, I have called them numerous times and get their answer machine (left message) and E-mailed them and they still have not replied ...


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Did you get an email confirming receipt of order? I received two one thanking me for the order and the second (same day) that they would ship my order in 24 hrs. via USPS. I did not receive any tracking info and the cartridges arrived 3 days later. I have since received a couple of emails to visit their Twitter & Facebook sites for special deals.

Not answering phones or returning calls was the one complaint I was able to find on them when checking google for complaints or problems with them.


----------



## Peoria (Jul 29, 2007)

I did get the confirmation e-mails, also I "just got a reply" saying they shipped yesterday so I should get it soon (I Hope)


----------



## Peoria (Jul 29, 2007)

Received pkg yesterday, a little late but price is good, also I did some research on expired HP ink and found that only a few printers have ink expiration problems


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Did your cartridge packages show expiration dates as mine did??


----------



## Peoria (Jul 29, 2007)

There isn't any date on the pkg, so I went to the HP website to find out how to determine the expiration date, there it said that the "printer" determines the date and lists the printers concerned


----------

